# Camping off sites



## 126224 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi - we have just bought an American RV so we can take some trips with out 4 dogs and cat - it has a generator. Does anyone know where you can park up, say in Scotland, without having to be on a site? Also, would need good access as vehicle is large - many thanks


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pat9 I hope for the sake of your recent purchase and aspirations for its use that you get lots of positive responses. However perhaps your post also raises an issue about the appropriateness of a large American RV wildcamping in Scotland and its effect on the environment and attitudes of local populations to the barely tolerated concept of wildcamping. I would suggest that you might have some success with a vehicle like this in a campsite with space and facilities to handle a large American RV. A fundamental principle of wildcamping be it pure camping with a tent or vehicle is that you become as unobtrusive as possible - during and after your stay. Many believe that the difficulty in meeting this objective is one of the main reasons why wildcamping is now becoming so difficult in the UK. American RV's have obvious advantages that make them attractive propositions (in the main, Americans) but even some UK campsites find them difficult to accommodate. Perhaps we should be more sensitive in how we use our "recreational vehicles" - horses for courses?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just a thought - where does someone wildcamping (for some days?), with 4 dogs and a cat, put all the animal waste they will surely accumulate during their stay? I doubt there are dog waste bins on Scottish lakesides.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ask the deer what they do!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Just a thought - where does someone wildcamping (for some days?), with 4 dogs and a cat, put all the animal waste they will surely accumulate during their stay? I doubt there are dog waste bins on Scottish lakesides.


. . . in those circumstances re-depositing it under a hedge where it can rot down without causing a problem seems to be the best solution to me.


----------



## magnificent (Sep 20, 2009)

*wild camping*

pity i never seen this before you made the journey, but then i am only a few month on site anyone touring scotland in 2010 Edinburgh /fife area.please email me on [email protected] as i can give you a wonderful location with sea views, / and a nice beach.!! i stayed there 3 nights every week from may til october....never paid one penny......Richard


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I didn't think to suggest at the time but a large amount of ex-MOD camouflage netting would be a good idea!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pat9, you have opened a lovely can of worms, watch this space, Alan.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

pippin said:


> Ask the deer what they do!


Well you learn something every day ,deer can talk :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This topic usually turns into a right rollicking row, what is wrong with all of you, have you mellowed. 

I thought these particular ingredients would add a little extra vitriol. Bring on those who just hate us wild campers, it is a quiet evening a good row would liven it up, Alan.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Pat9, you have opened a lovely can of worms, watch this space, Alan.


Don't think he'll be watching any space Alan.

He came on in July, asked a question, cleared off, and hasn't even been on the site since

Praps he's still lost up in the Highlands?? :roll:

Richard- don't expect an Email from him-but stand by for hundreds from others :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Pat9, you have opened a lovely can of worms, watch this space, Alan.


Alan if you read back the post was made in late July and the OP hasn't been back here since :wink: not surprised really with one of the initial replies to him :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > Pat9, you have opened a lovely can of worms, watch this space, Alan.
> 
> 
> Don't think he'll be watching any space Alan.
> ...


Great minds think alike :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you both, I really must start looking at the dates of posts, that is twice today I have done that and I am indebted to you. Still seems a pity ...... Alan.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We visited the Western isles of Scotland in August. I saw some quite large European motorhomes wildcamping around Oban. A lot of people post on here because they have heard something about a subject second or third hand and they really have no idea what they are posting about.

So from my first hand experience from over 2 weeks wild camping in Scotland I found....

All the local folk I met were in no way against motorhomes wildcamping, they even offered advice.

You can quite easily wildcamp in a larger motorhome but will need to do a lot of research about road sizes etc.

When wildcamping for a longer time and toilet waste needs to be disposed of. You should dig a hole and bury your waste. You should know where to do this as you do not want to contaminate any water nearby. Also biodegradable toilet products are a lot safer to the environment.

Common sense should be used when choosing a wild camping spot. i.e. dont block anyones land and dont park where your vehicle will damage the environment.

We had no problems finding a spot to camp and always left the area exactly as we found it.


----------

